# I give up



## Billh50 (Oct 4, 2017)

Well I cut couple pieces yesterday to start making an indexer. Before I got to make the base part flat I was just too tired to go on.
Today I figured maybe I can at least mill the base flat. That didn't go so well. After tightening the part in my vise I indicate it by putting the indicator in the quill and moved the part in and out. It showed dead flat that way. when I went to swing the indicator out of the way I noticed it showed a .004 taper over the 3" wide part. So my quill is not square with the table. I figured it didn't matter as long as the surface was flat so I could use that as the base.
That didn't work because the bearings in the drill press head are at the point they cause too much vibration and tool jumping.
So no more milling on that. The borrowed Atlas would work if I had a way of holding the part wich is 3 x 7. But not sure how to do that without an angle iron to mount my vise to.
Once the Atlas goes back to the owner I am done with the hobby. I can't afford more than $400 for a milling machine and then it would have to be a small one as I don't have space. Everything that would work for me is way over my budget.

note: That $400 is with money that took me 8 months to save.


----------



## Silverbullet (Oct 4, 2017)

Bill , I'm in the same boat , with not being able to fix stuff to sell my spending money's down to all I have left is about the same as yours. Don't give up there has to be someone with an old mill you can afford . I've seen a few recently , one was an older B&S , not to big by any means . Smaller then a Bridgeport and they were asking $299.  It may have been less but it's near enough. I watch craigslist often and look in a 100 mile range. So it was or is still close to us on the east coast. There are lots of machines up near you. The problem is like me your friends there in spirit but no help comes from that. I lost out on a van Norman mill last year for under $500 all I needed was help to pick it up , the guy would load it too. But no offers or replays to being asked. My own nephew isn't willing to pick up something near his home , yet every weekend growing up I took them fishing , hunting, shooting . Year round because there daddy worked and had a bad temper. But neither of my nephews hardly even call or text. So when your down your on your own , at least I am. I had to pay a guy extra to deliver item on craigslist but it was worth it to me. So I know how you feel. But you need to have the shop to help with coping with life. I'm still praying for ya too. We need that


----------



## Billh50 (Oct 4, 2017)

Every time I do see something under $500 it is either too far away or in need of a complete rebuild ,which I can't afford either.
I could have had a small burke for free but it was in Fla. 
I was told about an 8520 some months ago for that I could afford. But then no word on it. So I guess it went elsewhere.


----------



## Silverbullet (Oct 4, 2017)

There just has to be somebody with one sitting not used willing to let you have it or at least loan it for an indiscriminate time frame. I just don't believe no one's willing . If I had two and only used one I'd loan YA mine. Hell who knows maybe I won't be able to ever get back to working right . But I'm hopping real hard and praying to be better then I've been in years. The mill I was talking about looked to be ready to use not junk or rusted .


----------



## Silverbullet (Oct 4, 2017)

Look at Road island craigslist complete machine shop for sale Becker mill with cutters $200.00
Ck new York long island craigslist, Hardinage lathe and Rockford mill mill is $250.00
Pope mill looks like nice mill wants $700.  Plea your case he may take your offer or maybe some here could help.


----------



## British Steel (Oct 4, 2017)

Hi Bill,
"Don't panic" is my motto (well, one of 'em) - which mill is it, if it's a "mill drill" (far-eastern round column) then it's possible to shim them into correct squareness - I worked at an importer and MOST were in need of shims to get them square, I believe before I joined them they just got sent out how they arrived - often they were out due to machining chips embedded in the green paint... Whatever it is, it's likely that restoring it to square (or getting it that way for the first time in its life) is well within your capabilities even if it'll be a couple of weekends' work - and there are plenty of us to advise here 

Dave H. (the other one)


----------



## Billh50 (Oct 4, 2017)

Dave....it's just an old walker turner drill press with an x-y table. It goes furthest out when quill is locked.


----------



## 34_40 (Oct 4, 2017)

Can "WE" ask Bill G for assistance?
I'll send him a PM and ask if you don't mind.  But I don't want to _iss you off.


----------



## expressline99 (Oct 5, 2017)

Are these your bearings Bill? http://www.vxb.com/2-Sealed-Bearing-6202-10-2RS-5-8-x35x11-p/kit966.htm They are supposed to fit walker turner 15 inch presses.

Paul


----------



## Billh50 (Oct 5, 2017)

Paul,
The ones that are causing all the vibration are the 2 in the pulley that are no longer made. The out of square is weaar on both the spindle and in the body casting at both the column and spindle.
The thing is just becoming a glorified drill press at this point. If I indicate a hole with spindle unlocked and then lock it the indicator can then show the hole off by as much as .005 depending on how tight I lock it.


----------



## 4ssss (Oct 5, 2017)

You can use my Bridgeport if you'd like.  I'm in Plymouth.


----------



## ezduzit (Oct 5, 2017)

Billh50 said:


> Every time I do see something under $500 it is either* too far away or in need of a complete rebuild* ,which I *can't afford* either. I* could have had* a small burke for free but it was in Fla...





Billh50 said:


> ...I *can't afford* more than $400 for a milling machine and then it would have to be a small one as I *don't have space*. Everything that would work for me is *way over my budget*. note: That $400 is with money that took me 8 months to save.



If we had ham, we could have ham and eggs, if we had eggs. 

Instead of thinking up all the reasons you can't, if there is something you really want, find a way to make it happen.


----------



## Silverbullet (Oct 5, 2017)

From the pictures I see , the Rockford mill don't need more then cleaning . It has power feed to table may need a belt , if it does I can make one for you n/c . I acquired a box of them I can cut and lace to size.


----------



## Billh50 (Oct 5, 2017)

Well I have tried finding ways to get what I wanted and nothing worked for me.
But.
Today I went to my oncologist. The chemo isn't working. The first type of chemo did in my kidneys so I am limited to what they can try next. If this next chemo drug doesn't work my prognoses is about 1 yr plus or minus. Depending on how aggressive the cancer gets.
The chemo will not shrink the tumor but will only slow it down. So my days of riding my motorcycle are over. If it does slow it down with no other problems popping up maybe, just maybe, my getting tired and out of breath will get better. If it does I will sell my motorcycle and get a small mill for myself. If it doesn't then all the money goes into the bank for the wife after I am gone. And I will start selling off what I do have.
Will know more by end of November if the chemo works or not.


----------

